# Pure Blonde White



## Guysmiley54 (30/11/10)

Hi guys,

Was at the bottle-o tonight and saw the new Carlton Pure Blonde White for sale. I thought what the hell and picked one up.

The colour was not as pale as I would have expected in a white ale and the head although thick and white had no retention at all. There were some very nice citrus wheat flavours but as it is low carb it finishes ridiculously dry. I don't know why they had to go and make it a lager! I think that is the most disappointing aspect. With a (half) decent ale yeast it could have had much more character but still suitable for what (more like who) CUB is designed for.

All in all... a little disappointing but much more drinkable and interesting than the classic Carlton blonde.

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## nzefactor (30/11/10)

Hey mate
I tried the beer recently at a friends place. He bought a 6 pack but only drank 2, wouldn't drink the rest. Declared it "wasn't really beery enough" for him.
I thought it was bit better than normal pure blonde but that ain't saying much. There's some fruitiness there but in the end it's still a MegaBeerCo lager, and a low carb one at that. Pretty average.

I agree with you, dunno why you'd try to make a white lager that's had all the taste filtered out of it. Maybe if it helps expand peoples tastes a little bit they'll try a decent wit and not be completely thrown off it?


----------



## pk.sax (30/11/10)

Try a cascade blonde, the brewer described it as a NON low carb wheat blonde. It's quite palatable among the mega blondes. I saw it recently again at dans.


----------

